# The Jewish Conspiracy - Is it real or just a meme?



## OhGoy (Jun 14, 2018)

okay, it doesn't really matter how I phrase it; this thread is most-likely going to be full of shitposts, but fuck it

 if I have to dig through a mountain of shit to find a single ounce of sense, then so be it

Across many far-right (and even a few far-left) communities, there's talk about (((they))) control everything. "They're behind the migrant crisis," "They are trying to destroy western civilization from within," etc. I have but one simple question: Is any of this actually true? Is this nothing more than fantasy, or (as unlikely as it is) are the neckbeards and rednecks on to something?

I'm probably going to get swamped with some (well-deserved) autistic ratings. To be honest, I'd even rate myself autistic for this thread if I could.

Edit: on the upside, this thread is _excellent _for farming autistic ratings


----------



## Cthulu (Jun 14, 2018)

Ye

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=tUyTbfV2jUE

Or maybe not idgaf


----------



## An Ghost (Jun 14, 2018)

Yes


----------



## Null (Jun 14, 2018)

Anyone who cares about ratings should be raped by jewish migrants


----------



## Cthulu (Jun 14, 2018)

Null said:


> Anyone who cares about ratings should be raped by jewish migrants


Give me time here


----------



## ~ Drama Llama Ding Dong ~ (Jun 14, 2018)

Always remember that the squirrel-minati  is the true enemy of mankind.


----------



## OhGoy (Jun 14, 2018)

Null said:


> Anyone who cares about ratings should be raped by jewish migrants


i mean... it's a feature on the site

i'm not even complaining about the ratings, i'm just saying that i'm probably going to get autistic ratings

it's not like i'm going on a tirade like @Fuck you jewish cunt and spamming neg-ratings


Cthulhu said:


> Ye
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=tUyTbfV2jUE
> 
> Or maybe not idgaf





An Ghost said:


> Yes
> View attachment 473325





~ Drama Llama Ding Dong ~ said:


> Always remember that the squirrel-minati  is the true enemy of mankind.


...i have made a mistake


----------



## skiddlez (Jun 14, 2018)

OhGoy said:


> are the neckbeards and rednecks on to something?


Without answering the actual question at hand, it's not neckbeards and rednecks who are Jewish conspiracy theorists. Neckbeards are all tipping fedoras and circlejerking on reddit about atheism while crying about how they're such nice guys if women would give them a chance, and rednecks don't give a shit about Jews because their Republican idols they elect are all pro-Israel.


----------



## Cthulu (Jun 14, 2018)

OhGoy said:


> ..i have made a mistake


Just take your ass raping like a nigger...smile


----------



## ~ Drama Llama Ding Dong ~ (Jun 14, 2018)

OhGoy said:


> i mean... it's a feature on the site
> 
> i'm not even complaining about the ratings, i'm just saying that i'm probably going to get autistic ratings
> 
> ...



Meh, could be worse.


----------



## An Ghost (Jun 14, 2018)

Personally I am ok with the Jews controlling everything. They’re white after all. It only makes sense they should make everybody else slaves.


----------



## OhGoy (Jun 14, 2018)

skiddlez said:


> Without answering the actual question at hand, it's not neckbeards and rednecks who are Jewish conspiracy theorists. Neckbeards are all tipping fedoras and circlejerking on reddit about atheism while crying about how they're such nice guys if women would give them a chance, and rednecks don't give a shit about Jews because their Republican idols they elect are all pro-Israel.


You're telling me that the people who post on places like /pol/ _aren't _neckbeards? For places like Stormfront, it's debatable. But /pol/? Nah. As for rednecks... Yeah, I didn't think about the baby boomers, so that's a fair point.

I was mostly generalizing.

Edit: 





An Ghost said:


> Personally I am ok with the Jews controlling everything. They’re white after all. It only makes sense they should make everybody else slaves.


I thought jews were originally middle-eastern?


----------



## 14⚡⚡ weev ⚡⚡88 (Jun 14, 2018)

OhGoy said:


> "They're behind the migrant crisis,"









OhGoy said:


> "They are trying to destroy western civilization from within,"



Deuteronomy 7:16: "You must destroy all the _nations_ the LORD your God hands over to you. Show them no mercy"


----------



## An Ghost (Jun 14, 2018)

OhGoy said:


> I thought jews were originally middle-eastern?


Uhm no. They invade the hell out of Jerusalem, oppress Palestinians, deport “infiltrators” (the Israeli term for undocumented immigrant) and launch missiles at children. Do they sound like peaceful middle-easterners? Jews are genocidal maniacs tearing apart Western Asia.


----------



## RG 448 (Jun 14, 2018)

If they’ve really been in control this whole time then they massively dropped the ball during the last world war.


----------



## OhGoy (Jun 14, 2018)

14⚡⚡ weev ⚡⚡88 said:


> Deuteronomy 7:16: "You must destroy all the _nations_ the LORD your God hands over to you. Show them no mercy"


i'm gonna' need more than a youtube video and a bible verse


1864897514651 said:


> The Nazis actually got sexual pleasure from thinking about killing Jews


who can blame 'em? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Cthulu (Jun 14, 2018)

Testaclese Maximus said:


> If they’ve really been in control this whole time then they massively dropped the ball during the last world war.


That was a conspiracy to gain international control according to @Thomas Jay Wasserberg


----------



## 14⚡⚡ weev ⚡⚡88 (Jun 14, 2018)

here's more jews in their own words:

https://www.jpost.com/Diaspora/The-refugee-crisis-A-Jewish-sense-of-responsibility-415738

I wonder if they've ever tried anything like this before?

"Jews were responsible for bringing Negroes into the Rhineland, with the ultimate idea of bastardizing the white race which they hate and thus lowering its cultural and political level so that the Jew might dominate." --Adolf Hitler


----------



## Chaos Theorist (Jun 14, 2018)

Hitler killed the Jews because he was a incel who got rejected by a Semitic succubus


----------



## Okkervils (Jun 14, 2018)

1864897514651 said:


> Normal men cannot even maintain erections in the presence of goats, much less use their orifices to see it to completion.



Speak for yourself.


----------



## Eto (Jun 14, 2018)

Is it a meme, (((fellow whites)))?


----------



## PantsFreeZone (Jun 14, 2018)

I, for one, welcome our Jewish overlords.


----------



## O.G. Lurkmoar (Jun 14, 2018)

is there an ongoing "conspiracy" by those in power to keep the have-nots subjugated and protect/increase their power base?
Of Course.
Is this the status-quo since shortly after we started glomming together into tribal groups and primitive "societies?
Certainly.
Is it solely or primarily those of Jewish or Judeo-Christian beliefs orchestrating it all?
Meh. it's possible but unlikely... you will find MOST theologic and ethical opinions readily suspended when there's profit to be made.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Jun 14, 2018)




----------



## Rand /pol/ (Jun 14, 2018)

Why else would we be sending billions of dollars and weapons to Israel despite it giving the US no benefit.


----------



## cunt bucket (Jun 14, 2018)

I always thought people hated Jews because they crucified Jesus Christ.... disregarding the fact that Jesus himself was Jewish lol


----------



## O.G. Lurkmoar (Jun 14, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Why else would we be sending billions of dollars and weapons to Israel despite it giving the US no benefit.


because of the massive lobbying efforts by the Christian Right in this country,not to mention the (nominally) Christian background of the majority of our body-politic...
not sure how familiar you are with your Bible (I haven't touched one in a number of years) but in revelations it talks about Armageddon being triggered by two major factors,the first being the rise of the "Anti-Christ" and the second and more catalytic,when "God's Chosen Children" have their backs against the Sea,which,according to the same relevant text is the Jews,Israel. reading into the context we can conclude this directly refers to them being invaded and falling,hence why we take any ridiculous measure to ensure that can't possibly happen.

The more salient question would be: Why do we send billions of dollars and weapons to Israel STILL,when at this point they have better hardware than WE do.


----------



## Caesare (Jun 14, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Why else would we be sending billions of dollars and weapons to Israel despite it giving the US no benefit.



To keep the sand niggers on their toes.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Jun 14, 2018)

O.G. Lurkmoar said:


> The more salient question would be: Why do we send billions of dollars and weapons to Israel STILL,when at this point they have better hardware than WE do.


----------



## An Ghost (Jun 14, 2018)

Remember when Chris came out as Jewish after the results of his ancestry test? Explains a lot.


----------



## ES 148 (Jun 14, 2018)

lol no


----------



## Zack the ripper (Jun 14, 2018)

i will tell you what i tell every conspiracy head i meet : GROW UP ! 
people don't work against you ! they work for themselves !


----------



## Secret Asshole (Jun 14, 2018)

It's a meme. Due to massive persecution since the beginning of time, Jews have been a tight knit people. In the past, they were the only ones allowed to practice usury because it was outlawed by the church. Historically, this is why so many Jews ended up in banking. Because they could charge interest while no one else could. Obviously this changed over the years, but back then families typically stayed in the same business. 

Also being tight knit, they tended to help each other out more, so more ascended to wealth this way as well. Most of them are left leaning because left leaning governments persecuted them the least.

Also kind of like Asians, Jews have been typically pushed by family to make a decent living over what they find enjoyable. So that's why they own media conglomerates. Asians focus more on the prestige than the money, hence doctors and scientists.

It's nothing more than history, coincidence and generally a small right knit community inclined to help each other. Do they hold disproportionate amounts of wealth and power? Yes. Is it some grand conspiracy to eliminate the goyim? No.


----------



## An Ghost (Jun 14, 2018)

Secret Asshole said:


> Also kind of like Asians, Jews have been typically pushed by family to make a decent living over what they find enjoyable. So that's why they own media conglomerates. Asians focus more on the prestige than the money, hence doctors and scientists.


The Asians and the Jews also invest in other ventures like putting a liquor store and gun store on every corner in black neighborhoods. Not to mention they’re the ones shipping drugs into black neighborhoods from other countries. Brothers don’t own the boats. But they’re the ones using the drugs, selling the drugs, and dying for them. Mix booze, bullets, and bags of coke and you got a recipe for the Jews trying to wipe out an entire generation of young men who’s only crime is being broke and black. When property values are nice and low the Asians and the Jews come in and buy up all the land, kick everybody out and knock everything down. Suddenly you have a bunch of suburban houses made on the cheap and sold for millions because they’re in east LA. And all it cost was a generation’s innocence. Brothers need to invest in black businesses in black neighborhoods and say no to the Jews, say no to the Asians, say no to the rock, the pushers, the gangs. Black people need to separate themselves from white, white passing, and white cultured people and make their own destiny. After all, no race mixing and Jews losing all their money is what Hitler would have wanted. Pic related: a black panther meeting.


----------



## The Hansome Goblin (Jun 14, 2018)

Nah, not really, despite holding slightly more water than the idea of the Illuminati because like one of the other posters said, while the hebes have more incentive to stick together than any odd association of businessmen beyond mere profit, 'conspiracy' is just a problematic concept all around. The idea that any shadowy group of people rules the world from behind the scenes is one that assumed the world operates in a far more purposeful manner than it actually does, by people who supposedly think the long game out, when in reality, they are as motivated by short-term goals as the rest of the rabble.


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Jun 14, 2018)

I think these quotes from "whistle blower" here sums it up best:


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 14, 2018)

An Ghost said:


> The Asians and the Jews also invest in other ventures like putting a liquor store and gun store on every corner in black neighborhoods.



Ah dindu nuffin it was dem Hymies and Charlie Chans what made me drink dis malt liquor!


----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (Jun 15, 2018)




----------



## VoreDoggy (Jun 15, 2018)

אנחנו לא זרים לאהוב
אתה מכיר את הכללים וכך גם אני
מחויבות מלאה למה שאני חושבת
לא היית מקבל את זה מכל בחור אחר
אני רק רוצה להגיד לך איך אני מרגיש
צריך לגרום לך להבין
לעולם לא אתן אותך
לעולם לא אאכזב אותך
אף פעם לא הולך להתרוצץ ולנטוש אותך
לעולם לא יגרום לך לבכות
לעולם לא תגידי שלום
לעולם לא אספר לך שקר ואפגע בך
אנחנו מכירים זה את זה זמן כה רב
הלב שלך כואב אבל אתה ביישן מכדי להגיד את זה
בפנים שנינו יודעים מה קורה
אנחנו יודעים את המשחק ואנחנו הולכים לנגן אותו
ואם תשאל אותי איך אני מרגיש
אל תגיד לי שאתה עיוור מכדי לראות
לעולם לא אתן אותך
לעולם לא אאכזב אותך
אף פעם לא הולך להתרוצץ ולנטוש אותך
לעולם לא יגרום לך לבכות
לעולם לא תגידי שלום
לעולם לא אספר לך שקר ואפגע בך
לעולם לא אתן אותך
לעולם לא אאכזב אותך
אף פעם לא הולך להתרוצץ ולנטוש אותך
לעולם לא יגרום לך לבכות
לעולם לא תגידי שלום
לעולם לא אספר לך שקר ואפגע בך
לעולם לא אתן, לעולם לא אתן
(לוותר לך)
(אוה) אף פעם לא הולך לתת, אף פעם לא הולך לתת
(לוותר לך)
אנחנו מכירים זה את זה זמן כה רב
הלב שלך כואב אבל אתה ביישן מכדי להגיד את זה
בפנים שנינו יודעים מה קורה
אנחנו יודעים את המשחק ואנחנו הולכים לנגן אותו
אני רק רוצה להגיד לך איך אני מרגיש
צריך לגרום לך להבין
לעולם לא אתן אותך
לעולם לא אאכזב אותך
אף פעם לא הולך להתרוצץ ולנטוש אותך
לעולם לא יגרום לך לבכות
לעולם לא תגידי שלום
לעולם לא אספר לך שקר ואפגע בך
לעולם לא אתן אותך
לעולם לא אאכזב אותך
אף פעם לא הולך להתרוצץ ולנטוש אותך
לעולם לא יגרום לך לבכות
לעולם לא תגידי שלום
לעולם לא אספר לך שקר ואפגע בך
לעולם לא אתן אותך
לעולם לא אאכזב אותך
אף פעם לא הולך להתרוצץ ולנטוש אותך
לעולם לא יגרום לך לבכות


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Jun 15, 2018)

VoreDoggy said:


> אנחנו לא זרים לאהוב
> אתה מכיר את הכללים וכך גם אני
> מחויבות מלאה למה שאני חושבת
> לא היית מקבל את זה מכל בחור אחר
> ...


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Jun 15, 2018)

Jews are ok. Though Kosher is dumb in my opinion because pork is delicious.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 15, 2018)

A Welsh Cake said:


> Jews are ok. Though Kosher is dumb in my opinion because pork is delicious.



It made more sense back when trichonisis was a thing.


----------



## Daughter of Cernunnos (Jun 15, 2018)

They do have more economic privilege than most groups. It's for historical reasons and close knit communities though, not exactly a conspiracy. The do seem to be awfully invested in anti-white idpol. But that probably has to do with people who have a strong ethnic identity not identifying with the concept of race as much.
They seem to be big promoters of multiculturalism while hypocritically supporting a Jewish state and strongly opposing any other kind of ethnostate, especially a white one. This probably has more to do with white identitarians being largely more sympathetic to Nazism and fascism by far than the general population.
Jews will instinctively fear anything to do with Nazis since they tried to exterminate them. It is an emotional topic for them because they fear whether rationally or irrationally that they could one day be widely persecuted again. Here's an interesting exploration on the origins of the Jews from a Pagan perspective. Not anti-Jew but doesn't suck their dick like conservatives either:


Spoiler: Pagan take on Jewish identity 






> The earliest bad polytheist we know of is King Sargon, falsely (like several others) called “the great”. As the founder of the very first empire*, he established the horrible precedent for uncontrolled expansion and conquest, which never since ended. Imperialism is a condition that has always plagued polytheism, and in some respects, it could very well be said that it gave rise to monotheism and atheism, which are imperialisms, only in ideological form. If Abraham flourished at the period the biblical scholars agree upon, i.e. about 1900 BCE, then this was about 5 centuries after Sargon. Likewise, Akhenaten propagated his idea of monotheism during the New Kingdom, a period during which Egypt made foreign conquests and assimilated foreigners. This is also about the same time Moses is said to have lived. The exclusive and hostile monotheism of a sect of the Canaanites (said to be descendants of Abraham and followers of Moses’ commandments), commonly called the Jews, developed in a region and during historical ages that were plagued by continuous imperialism; the Jews were pressed from the east by the Egyptians, from the north by the Hittites, and from the East by the Babylonians and Assyrians. Is it any wonder then that they came to hate foreigners so much and make themselves differ from them in every way? If Judaic monotheism was an evil idea, it arose within an evil environment. The same could be said of the far more dangerous religion of Christianity, which arose during the unprecedented hegemony of the Roman Empire.
> https://traditionalpolytheist.com/2018/01/11/good-and-bad-polytheists-part-20-conclusion/


----------



## TaterBot (Jun 15, 2018)

I'm going with this: http://www.realjewnews.com/?p=50

also the poem of Jewess Emma Lazarus who was "Inspired by her work with Russian Jews detained by immigration officials , she included a new facet of liberty in *her interpretation* of what the statue could mean. " The Statue was given to the United States by the people of France, not the Jews,

Last year  broadcast journalists argued that the President’s support of a bill that would place new limits on legal immigration did not jibe with the spirit embodied by the monument, as expressed by the Emma Lazarus poem that has become synonymous with Lady Liberty: “Give me your tired, your poor,” it famously declares, “Your huddled masses..." So she  single-handedly set the standard by which we are are supposed to be the world's dumping grounds.  Because of her work with Russian Jew immigrants.

Think of any Jews you know , from any facet.  Do you think they care about anything except themselves and money?


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Jun 15, 2018)

TaterBot said:


> I'm going with this: http://www.realjewnews.com/?p=50
> 
> also the poem of Jewess Emma Lazarus who was "Inspired by her work with Russian Jews detained by immigration officials , she included a new facet of liberty in *her interpretation* of what the statue could mean. " The Statue was given to the United States by the people of France, not the Jews,
> 
> ...


Take a look at her nose




cunt bucket said:


> I always thought people hated Jews because they crucified Jesus Christ.... disregarding the fact that Jesus himself was Jewish lol


There's a pretty big difference between biblical Hebrews and modern day Zionists.


----------



## TaterBot (Jun 15, 2018)

cunt bucket said:


> I always thought people hated Jews because they crucified Jesus Christ.... disregarding the fact that Jesus himself was Jewish lol


Well, is that why the Nazis hated them? Is that why the Arabs hate them? The only thing Nazis and Arabs seem to have in common is their hatred of Jews.


----------



## ForgottenAcct (Jun 16, 2018)

Secret Asshole said:


> It's a meme. Due to massive persecution since the beginning of time, Jews have been a tight knit people. In the past, they were the only ones allowed to practice usury because it was outlawed by the church. Historically, this is why so many Jews ended up in banking. Because they could charge interest while no one else could. Obviously this changed over the years, but back then families typically stayed in the same business.
> 
> Also being tight knit, they tended to help each other out more, so more ascended to wealth this way as well. Most of them are left leaning because left leaning governments persecuted them the least.
> 
> ...


The real question is why """other minority groups""" suck at literally everything when the Jewish blueprint is public domain to copy as needed.


----------



## jebsurge (Jun 16, 2018)




----------



## Slap47 (Jun 16, 2018)

Jewish people cooperate to hoard influence and power but so does every other group. Jewish people are just far more successful because they possess a tribalism that is strengthened by ethnic, religious and even cultural bonds. 

Sjws switch between white and non-white when its convenient. Arabs, half-blacks/asians and women/gays fit under the the term POC or don't at a whim. 

I don't believe in a greater Jewish conspiracy due to a lack of evidence. There is far more evidence of there being a great Chinese conspiracy if anything.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Jun 16, 2018)

The folks of RT surely know how to keep that conspiracy rolling and rolling. 
https://www.rt.com/news/429817-jewish-supremacy-israeli-lawmaker/


----------



## Deadwaste (Jun 17, 2018)

a jewish kid took my sandwich in school without my consent. clearly, this is evidence enough to support genocide


----------



## Mr. Poker in the Front Liquor in the Rear (Jun 17, 2018)

Bring the Klan back.


----------



## Assorted Nuts (Jun 18, 2018)

*ALL Religions are untouchable CON ARTIST deadly gangsterisms on Frankenstein controls*

*
   Nazi Jewmany* *occupied Poland in 1939. Hitler JEW gang made Nazi JEW HANS FRANK * total governor of Poland with his* JEW gangs*, provinces rulers, high Gestapo, military S.S. etc. Many of these Nazi Jews lived in the* luxurious city site JEW GHETTO* of the capital city, Warsaw. ALL DURING WWII, AS ALWAYS, like *ALL* European cities, Warsaw had a luxurious JEW GHETTO section, similar to *JEW CENTRAL $$$$ PARK SECTION* in New York City, *JerUSAlem*. By 1943, Jewmany was doomed. Kosher USSR offered secret treacherous* TOTAL peace treaty* to Nazi Jewmany, giving Jewmany  *ALL* 1941 borders, including the lands of *USSR SLAVE ALLY, Poland*.


----------



## Slap47 (Jun 19, 2018)

Super-Chevy454 said:


> The folks of RT surely know how to keep that conspiracy rolling and rolling.
> https://www.rt.com/news/429817-jewish-supremacy-israeli-lawmaker/



Judaism itself is a supremacist cult.

It is a religion where being an adherent is a matter of blood and where being an adherent makes one better than others. Non-Jews are referred to derogatorily as goyim and as the "mud races" and Jews are instructed by their scripture to put their "tribe" first.


----------



## Broseph Stalin (Jun 24, 2018)

Not all Jews are bad.

It's the rich ones with power and influence who abuse it that are the problem.


----------



## soy_king (Jun 25, 2018)

My favorite bit about the Jewish Conspiracy is how you can insert the Jews into whatever enemy group you find convenient. Hate Communism?- Jewish Bolshevism. Hate Capitalism?- Jewish Merchants exploiting the gentiles. Hate Nazis?- Tie it to Zionism. Hate ISIS?- That was the Jews too.

What's also interesting is how in today's PC climate, a lot of antisemitic arguments are couched under anti-Zionism. While it would be stupid to call ALL anti-Zionists anti-Semites, they dance a very thin line.


----------



## Anonimo (Jun 25, 2018)

Jews/ Zionist Occupation Government is basically the far right's answer to the far left's Patriarchy. Granted, the left also has a pretty nasty strain of antisemitism if you know where to look.

 I don't really give two shits about who or what George Soros is, but when I hear him being talked about like a boogeyman, I'm either just going to go "uh-huh" or just tune you out altogether.


----------



## An Ghost (Jun 25, 2018)

Jews are white and should stop murdering Palestine


----------



## Snuckening (Jul 15, 2018)

Secret Asshole said:


> It's a meme. Due to massive persecution since the beginning of time, Jews have been a tight knit people. In the past, they were the only ones allowed to practice usury because it was outlawed by the church. Historically, this is why so many Jews ended up in banking. Because they could charge interest while no one else could. Obviously this changed over the years, but back then families typically stayed in the same business.
> 
> Also being tight knit, they tended to help each other out more, so more ascended to wealth this way as well. Most of them are left leaning because left leaning governments persecuted them the least.
> 
> ...




Also the pogroms meant that Jews in historical Europe would be idiots to invest thier wealth in the way other groups did- ie. farming, because why put money into land if you know there's a good chance you'll get run out of town at 3 AM? So they invested wealth in ways that were easy to take with you on short notice- the famed Jew gold (which ties into the 'usury' stuff mentioned above),* jew*ellery, and especially education- which is easily transferable to someplace else and can never get taken from you. So you get all the Jewish doctors, and lawyers, and that cultural norm creates all the Jewish academics, scientists, authors, etc.

Same as with many present-day Chinese and Indian immigrants in the West; immigrant + culture that values wealth = over-representation as doctors, shop owners, pharmacists, etc.

And, not to poke the whole 'race realist' wasps nest, but...

https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S016028960600033X

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ashkenazi_Jewish_intelligence   (lol wikipedia has a dedicated page for that)

But it's fucking hilarious that the people saying "OMG Jews are only 3% of the population but 20% of CEOs!!! This is a terrible problem we must address!!" are the first to scream "Gibs!!!", when women or blacks  want proportionate representation, but are oblivious that they're complaining about the exact same shit.


----------



## Krokodil Overdose (Jul 18, 2018)

Snuckening said:


> But it's fucking hilarious that the people saying "OMG Jews are only 3% of the population but 20% of CEOs!!! This is a terrible problem we must address!!" are the first to scream "Gibs!!!", when women or blacks  want proportionate representation, but are oblivious that they're complaining about the exact same shit.



The mirror image aspect is funny. To quote an old tweet I can't find right now: "All disproportionate success of a demographic is prima facie evidence of a nefarious ethnic conspiracy- hey, why does everyone hate the Jews all of the sudden?"


----------



## superscript (Jul 24, 2018)

It's not a conspiracy but it's understandable why people think so. The usury laws in medieval Europe allowed them to become wealthy. The Jewish culture emphasizes tight ethnic bonds, education, and family loyalty. Because they can tap each other for help, they can really dominate fields that rely heavily on social contacts and education, like academia. Hollywood was essentially started by a group of Jewish friends.

For example, what liberal media sells (sexual freedom, multiculturalis) is not remotely what many of the executives, many Jewish, practice. This isn't unique to them. Jobs didn't give his children iPads. But people really dislike the media that runs counter to reality. Add in Jewish presence in banking, law, and academia and Israel's creation. The whole thing seems bizarre and must be a conspiracy.


----------



## Black Waltz (Jul 27, 2018)

the Jews killed my dog


----------



## peQueño_Ardilla+5131 (Jul 29, 2018)

The Jews cut my foreskin off as a damn baby. And I'm still yelling at kikes about it!


----------



## Implacable Birch (Jul 31, 2018)

The Jewish Conspiracy is that Israel is a giant concentration camp occupied by a secular zionist reactionary entity which has been funded by the christian evangelical lobby since the late 1930's.


----------



## Affluent Reptilian (Aug 3, 2018)

There is no conspiracy.  There are a lot of Jews in power, and they tend to form tight-knit communities which have relatively homogeneous outlooks.  However, the former can be put down mostly to how intelligent they are on average.  Ashkenasi Jews have 113 average IQs.  A small difference in the median results in big changes at the tails - the proportion of Jews with IQs of 130+ (which I often hear bandied about as the informal cutoff for being in the 'elite') would be many times that of other populations.  So you see a lot more of them in positions of influence.  And culturally, as I say, they have formed close communities.  Given the history of persecution they've faced, this is understandable.  

So they tend to have a narrower set of values, and they are additionally quite sensitive to any perceived attack on them as a group.  Again, this doesn't require any kind of conspiracy; a far looser sense of community belonging and geographical concentration could produce this outcome, and in my view probably has.  Unfortunately it seems the values they've adopted are the anti-Western progressive values many of the coastal elites have - which is ironic since a hint of antisemitism permeates those values (how could they not - Jews outperform others in all the ways progressives teach are only arbitrary white-favouring standards by which we legitimate our power!).  But the Jewish community is hardly monolithic, despite how concentrated it is, and you see Jews across fair bit of the political spectrum, except maybe the 'God and guns' part.

Anyway, you'll often see concerted action by people who happen to be Jewish and groupthink from the many Jews deep in the progressive echochamber that make it easy to think there's a conspiracy.


----------



## This+ (Aug 4, 2018)

It's a meme. People who say Jews control everything are also very quick to point out that they are the inferior subhuman race when discussions call for that type of thought. If Jews are indeed inferior, then surely they must have had help from the superior race(s) to take over the world, in which case those superior race(s) must be really fucking retarded to just give the inferior race control over everything.

One of the most notable (I'm not sure if it's one of the first instances of it) example is The Protocols of the Elders of Zion, which was fabricated by Russians. It's still treated as a genuine source in some areas, most notably Arabic countries. Neo-nazis and anti-Semites still actually take this work of fiction that plagiarizes a French satire of Napoleon III seriously.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Protocols_of_the_Elders_of_Zion


----------



## BeanBidan (Aug 4, 2018)

A Jew stole my change.


----------



## Troutsmacked (Aug 4, 2018)

I can see why so many people believe it. The shit you hear prominent Jews go on record saying, the way nearly everyone above scrub level in every media organization is Jewish or married to a Jew. The way nearly every time you see a not so subtly written "fuck white people" article, the author is a Jew. The way nearly everyone in Hollywood who isn't an actor is a Jew, and lots of them are Jews as well. The way so many Jews are involved in far left anti-white male movements like nu-feminism, BLM and LGBTQUA++*TZ, etc. All of this when they're such a teeny tiny minority of the population, I can see why people find it so peculiar and think there's something afoot and are sucked into conspiracy land.

As for me, I'm a stickler for evidence, and for a claim as bold and extraordinary as "Jews control literally everything and have hand-guided history and fabricated the entire Holocaust and are on a quest to destroy the west and genocide white people", I'm going to require some damn good, solid, irrefutable evidence before I'm willing to believe it. So far, I haven't come across any such evidence, and everyone I've ever encountered who claims the Jew Conspiracy is a real thing does that bullshit backwards method of verifying information where instead of drawing a conclusion from evidence, they begin with a conclusion they want to believe, then work backwards and find anything and everything they can that supports said conclusion while ignoring all evidence that conflicts with it.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Aug 5, 2018)

TBH the one I believe the most is that most of them control Hollywood. Because of the biggest filmmakers and producers are Jewish and at this point it doesn't seem like a coincidence to me.
Funny though- because I remember comedian David Cross claimed it's not true.


----------



## Toucan (Aug 5, 2018)

The people who believe in this make me laugh.

The Jews have all united as one group and have effectively subjugated the world in a bloodless coup over a period of a few years and the only people who know about it are a few outliers of society. They did this through an incredible feat of machiavellian 4d chess over many generations. 
And yet the whites are somehow still the superior race.


----------



## Guardian G.I. (Aug 6, 2018)

People who believe in Jewish cabals very often have never seen any Jews in person. As a result, they believe all Jews, regardless of social standing are evil by default (an ages-old Russian tradition).



Toucan said:


> The people who believe in this make me laugh.
> 
> The Jews have all united as one group and have effectively subjugated the world in a bloodless coup over a period of a few years and the only people who know about it are a few outliers of society. They did this through an incredible feat of machiavellian 4d chess over many generations.
> And yet the whites are somehow still the superior race.


Same applies to all other such conspiracies, really. For example, the exceptional individuals in Russia who drone about the "gay lobby" occupying major mass media, among other things... in a country where public altitude toward gays is 1950's America at best and Saudi Arabia at worst.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Aug 6, 2018)

"Guys, just because a tightly-knit group of people in multiple positions of power have common interests and values, it doesn't mean they'll do anything!!!"
Lol.

Multiple Jewish social organizations have been outted as being notably corrupt. I don't think it's outright anti-Semitic to say that the Jewish community has a problem with corruption. Also, considering how liberal the current political landscape is, it's insane how  Israel (which is essentially an ethnostate) is OK with everybody.

I don't think it runs very deep but it's certainly there. And it's not like Jews have some grand master plan like transhumanist rape computers. They're just liberal, greedy, and really like cleaning things.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Aug 6, 2018)

Y2K Baby said:


> "Guys, just because a tightly-knit group of people in multiple positions of power have common interests and values, it doesn't mean they'll do anything!!!"
> Lol.
> 
> Multiple Jewish social organizations have been outted as being notably corrupt. I don't think it's outright anti-Semitic to say that the Jewish community has a problem with corruption. Also, considering how liberal the current political landscape is, it's insane how  Israel (which is essentially an ethnostate) is OK with everybody.
> ...



They were pretty corrupt about Palestine, imo. Which is funny because after the Holocaust some of the Palestine stuff reminds me of that.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Aug 6, 2018)

Oscar Wildean said:


> They were pretty corrupt about Palestine, imo. Which is funny because after the Holocaust some of the Palestine stuff reminds me of that.


SJW borg-hives need to be reprogrammed to target the hooknoses.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Aug 6, 2018)

Y2K Baby said:


> SJW borg-hives need to be reprogrammed to target the hooknoses.



Way back in the day, in 1999 I think- I saw a documentary that was on both sides. The people in Palestine and a person who was Jewish. They had curfews in the cities that the Jewish people were putting out and families had to rush to their homes by early evening and they couldn't be outside. Funny because Jewish people talked about how curfews were also forced on them.


----------



## Proud Skeptic™ Supporter (Aug 9, 2018)

Whether it's real or not is completely irrelevant since it's a pure hypothetical meaning that it can't be proven, whether you agree with it or not is largely based on what political group you're a part of and personal fee fees. What the alt-right spergians don't understand is that social issues should be rationally debated and using dumb fallacies like "degeneracy" and autistic tin-foil conspiracy theories to further your views is intellectually dishonest.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Aug 9, 2018)

Proud Skeptic™ Supporter said:


> What the alt-right spergians don't understand is that social issues should be rationally debated and using dumb fallacies like "degeneracy" and autistic tin-foil conspiracy theories to further your views is intellectually dishonest.


Not an argument.


----------



## Proud Skeptic™ Supporter (Aug 9, 2018)

Y2K Baby said:


> Not an argument.


It is an argument actually, whether there's some dumb conspiracy theory in place is irrelevant when discussing actual social issues.
The morons that complain about how gay acceptance is bad cause it's jewish propaganda don't realize that homophobia didn't really exist before (((Leviticus))).


----------



## Y2K Baby (Aug 9, 2018)

Proud Skeptic™ Supporter said:


> The morons that complain about how gay acceptance is bad cause it's jewish propaganda don't realize that homophobia didn't really exist before Leviticus.


They forgot all about Yakub as well.


----------



## Save the Loli (Aug 11, 2018)

You need a history and anthropology lesson to understand why the Jews are so powerful, plus a bit of what might sound like tin foil hat shit but is almost certainly true.



Spoiler



Some ethnic groups have a long history of being merchants. In India, there's some castes of mostly Gujaratis (often surnamed Patel) who have been very successful at being merchants all around the world. In Southeast Asia and the West Coast of the US, it's the Chinese, usually from southern China. In Egypt, it's the Copts. In the Ottoman Empire, it was the Armenians (the main reason they killed them). In Latin America and Africa, it's the Lebanese (Mexican billionaire Carlos Slim, one of the richest men in the world).

And in Europe and the Anglo world, it's God's chosen people, the Jews. The Jews achieved their wealth and success by being a well-connected community separate from the gentile world (a Jew in Hungary and a Jew in Spain had far more in common than a gentile Hungarian or Spaniard) which ended up running many banks since the Bible forbids usury (gentiles didn't get in on the game until the late Middle Ages). And with their stake in the banks and other assets (gold, etc.), the Jews became disproportionately powerful. It helped them even more that there were the "court Jews" in many countries in Europe--basically a powerful Jewish banker who helped run the treasury for the country.

These Jewish bankers help form part of the global elite (i.e. George Soros), but there's people of all races and religions involved. Beyond all else, they're interested in perpetuating their system of global domination--neoliberal capitalism (which the Jews played a role in creating, although so did the Dutch, English, and others). They do this by using anything they can to divide society, be it racism (Jim Crow, modern day BLM vs alt-right, etc.), flooding our countries with poor immigrants/"refugees", promoting identity politics (this is where modern feminism, transgenderism, etc. come from), promoting religious fundamentalism (be it Islamic, Christian, whatever), and anything they can do to divide us and prevent us from fixing their shitty system. They'll even promote their ideological enemies like communism, since they know that communism is a failed alternative to their system, yet is useful for both dividing the people and drawing away their potential opposition from devising new solutions.



I don't blame the Jewish race for any of this. They are disproportionately represented in all this and the resulting ills because they have more access to it. It's like how blacks aren't inherently more criminal, it's just they have more opportunities for crime. The difference is that the global elite (including these Jews) have made their crimes legal. And I don't like it when they only blame the Jews or blaming Soros, because that plays right into their hands because they use it to portray their opposition as a bunch of antisemitic Nazis.


----------



## Douglas Reynholm (Aug 11, 2018)

Toucan said:


> The people who believe in this make me laugh.
> 
> The Jews have all united as one group and have effectively subjugated the world in a bloodless coup over a period of a few years and the only people who know about it are a few outliers of society. They did this through an incredible feat of machiavellian 4d chess over many generations.
> And yet the whites are somehow still the superior race.



Know a self identifying white supremacist suspicious of jews irl. I admire his ability to somehow balance both ideas when talking about IQ.


----------



## Terrorist (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## Toucan (Aug 12, 2018)

Save the Loli said:


> I don't blame the Jewish race for any of this. They are disproportionately represented in all this and the resulting ills because they have more access to it.



The jewish race? You mean the semites right? The semites are composed of a lot of nationalities that arent doing too well these days. People talk about how jews control world banking and entertainment but of the top ten banks in the world the majority are owned by white americans or germans or the chineese. only a few are jewish run. Same with movies. Anti semites fixate on supposed domination of the world by jews but they really dont outrank any other group of people. In fact the case really could be made that its white american men who dominate the world of banking, politics and entertainment.


----------



## therealchrischan (Aug 13, 2018)

I personally don't believe that the jewish conspiracy is real. are some people who are jewish powerful yes! Are their jews out there who hate gentiles yes! But for the most part jews are like people from any group. some are sacks of shit some are not.  Historically before the holocaust many jews were absorbed into europe and integrated with the locals and converted to christianity. however what i never understand (assuming the jewish conspiracy is true) is instead of wn bitching about jews why don't they try to be like them? jews tend to value education and know how to "work smart" sure some are scammers like members of any group but they were pretty cunning to pull it off no? just my opinion. plus if the "white race" is so "superior" why do they easily get tricked by a bunch of jews according to wn? does not seem like a superior race to me lol.


----------



## Wesley Willis (Aug 17, 2018)

Not so much a conspiracy as much as it one group being able to take advantage of history turning out the way it did. For example, American Indians got a much worse deal. They didn't even pioneer the casino business. That would be Jewish mobsters like Bugsy Siegel and Meyer Lansky who beat them by decades and helped create Las Vegas (along with the Italian mob of course). Native Americans aren't really good at PR, either. Turning the Holocaust into an industry really worked well for the Jews. Native American tribes haven't really been able to capitalize on their plight.


----------



## HazamA (Aug 18, 2018)

The Jewish Conspiracy - Is it real or just a meme? Neither.. It's Anime!

The Worst Anime Ever!


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Aug 18, 2018)

It's a meme, and a fucking ancient one at that.  Jews have always been persecuted in Western history because they have a tendency of acting like weird outsiders.  But that's pretty much all they were: harmless weirdos.  Shit like blood rituals was just Christian propaganda because it's easy as fuck to exploit a group when they're already easily identified from the rest of the sheep society.  

The recent surge of anti-Jewish conspiracy nutjobbery is just a symptom of Chan culture becoming obsessed with right-wing authoritarianism, and there's a certain group of right-wing authoritarians in recent history which notoriously put Jews on the top of their shit list.


----------



## Medicated (Aug 18, 2018)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> It's a meme, and a fucking ancient one at that.  Jews have always been persecuted in Western history because they have a tendency of acting like weird outsiders.  But that's pretty much all they were: harmless weirdos.  Shit like blood rituals was just Christian propaganda because it's easy as fuck to exploit a group when they're already easily identified from the rest of the sheep society.
> 
> The recent surge of anti-Jewish conspiracy nutjobbery is just a symptom of Chan culture becoming obsessed with right-wing authoritarianism, and there's a certain group of right-wing authoritarians in recent history which notoriously put Jews on the top of their shit list.



I agree, if you do your research, it's simply due to history.  Jews were often the merchant class in most countries because moneylending was prohibited under other religions.  Then from there, their families ended up founding the largest banks in the world.  Due to that, and ethnic tribalism and religion, it's no surprise that merchant and banking Jewish families were able to wrangle themselves into top spot in lucrative businesses in the modern day.

Conspiracy would meant that they are able to control the whole world at a push of a button.  And I think that's underestimating humans ability to completely fuck up shit.  When you already have a conclusion and look for evidence to support it, of course you are already biased with making your evidence fit the conclusion.  That said though; it's human nature for people of the same race/religion help those over other races or religions, it's just how people are wired.  So of course Jewish people in general would be invested in protecting their group.  They wanted to make a state for their people, and they were in the financial and power positions to do it, and they made it happen.  There's no conspiracy there.  Any ethnic group in same position would do the same thing if they lacked it.


----------

